# Looking for an alpine 1310 or parts for mine



## 88 ragtop (Feb 27, 2019)

Looking for an alpine 1310 or parts for mine.
I need the connector board that connects from the cable to the face plate itself. A
does anybody have one I can be reached at [email protected] thanks, Geoff.


----------

